# successful 5th pulsejet



## deatharena89 (Jul 23, 2011)

hello everybody,i think you all remember me "the pulsejet guy" atlast made my fifth successful pulsejet engine after doing some research on the design. 

so you all remember that i made this engine before.. 

http://gallery.myff.org/gallery/1109952/21062011199.jpg

the above engine is a 4 inch dia engine,so now with the same dia i made a highly tuned chinese type which produces more thrust when compared to the previous design..At first i failed at starting then i made some changes in the tailpipe and got it running successfully.. 

here is the engine.

http://gallery.myff.org/gallery/1109955/23072011291.jpg

And the sound produced in this engine is comparably high its annoying annoying irritating ear bleeding and produces high vibrations..so should be little careful wit your ears..  

and finally here is the video take a look at it..see you all in next pulsejet video,a bigger one..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_5I752xBeg&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! That looks dangerous as hell.  I hope that's a masonary wall you have there! 

Might you want to bring that all the way outdoors?

Dave


----------



## ronkh (Jul 23, 2011)

---BEWARE---
       MACHINIST armed with TOOLS mad toys!!
Cool but mad. Do you warn the neighbours or do they know when you are around with pieces flying off every which way? 
Keep it up, Deatharen89.

Regards,

Ron.

PS, Has the first part of your name,"Death", anything to do with what you make?? Maybe "wish" could go on the end of it!! Just asking.


----------



## deatharena89 (Jul 23, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Wow! That looks dangerous as hell. I hope that's a masonary wall you have there!
> 
> Might you want to bring that all the way outdoors?
> 
> Dave


ya thats a masonary wall..i wont take it outdoors it wont be safe..


----------



## deatharena89 (Jul 23, 2011)

ronkh  said:
			
		

> ---BEWARE---
> MACHINIST armed with TOOLS mad toys!!
> Cool but mad. Do you warn the neighbours or do they know when you are around with pieces flying off every which way?
> Keep it up, Deatharen89.
> ...


if i inform my neighbours they wont allow me to start it..so no other way so i start them in my terrace..this is really fun and interesting..and the name death has nothing to do with what iam doing


----------



## ShedBoy (Jul 23, 2011)

loud and annoying sounds like something my neighbours expect from me. I think I have some plans for these somewhere which may need some serious attention. Need to mount it on a base. Can this type be throttled at all?

Brock


----------



## jct842 (Jul 23, 2011)

That would go real good in my neighborhood just inside the woods about 3 in the am. for about 90 seconds at a time! then at 2 am the next night! then skip a week.  !!!! john


----------



## deatharena89 (Jul 23, 2011)

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> loud and annoying sounds like something my neighbours expect from me. I think I have some plans for these somewhere which may need some serious attention. Need to mount it on a base. Can this type be throttled at all?
> 
> Brock


it has got an excellent throttling range,i didnt show that in the video..

p.s everyone in the road were searching "from where this annoying sound is coming"


----------



## ShedBoy (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it made of stainless?
Do you just adjust the amount of gas to throttle it, more gas more power?
Are you going to share the plans if it is your own design?
I would love to build one
Brock


----------



## deatharena89 (Jul 23, 2011)

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> Is it made of stainless?
> Do you just adjust the amount of gas to throttle it, more gas more power?
> Are you going to share the plans if it is your own design?
> I would love to build one
> Brock


no its made of mild steel sheet of 1mm thickness..just increase the amount of gas to throttle high and less to throttle down..Ya this is my own design,still some tuning required now its giving about 14 pounds of thrust i want more,so try this plan this also gives good trust..take a look at it..


----------



## ShedBoy (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool thanks for that, looks too simple. Best way to be. How abpout a build log of the next jet? I would enjoy watching along I am sure others would too.
 Brock


----------



## deatharena89 (Jul 25, 2011)

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> Cool thanks for that, looks too simple. Best way to be. How abpout a build log of the next jet? I would enjoy watching along I am sure others would too.
> Brock


here is my next design which iam going to make pulsejet kart..take a look at the pic..

http://www.image-share.com/ijpg-802-51.html


----------

